# Old doors collection



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Old doors photos from different countries


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice and original collection!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love doors, and these doors are fabulous.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Interesting idea. Some cool shots there!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Chernivtsi, Ukraine, August 2012


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Chernivtsi, Ukraine, August 2012


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Chernivtsi, Ukraine, August 2012


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Chernivtsi, Ukraine, August 2012


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Chernivtsi, Ukraine, August 2012


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful subject kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Chernivtsi, Ukraine, August 2012


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice old doors update :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Limassol, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Astrakhan, Russia, April 2017


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sankt-Peterburg August 2017


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice; keep them coming... :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of the best thread ideas ever! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great doors pics! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, lovely first pic! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I luv all the classical detailing. :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Sankt-Peterburg August 2017


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I love these last three from Nicosia!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Always nice and surprising collections!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My eye is caught by the elegant last one in emerald and white! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice photos kay: I just love these colours!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wonderful! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful last pic with the shadows! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Lefkoşa - Turkish part of Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Always a pleasure to visit here! 

Love the second last with the witch, the big plant and the nice wall paintings! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Lefkoşa - Turkish part of Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The last one seems to belong to a very beautiful building... kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Lefkoşa - Turkish part of Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Nicosia :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Lefkoşa - Turkish part of Nicosia, Cyprus, January 2017


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Simply wonderful! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Khiva, Uzbekistan, January 2018


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Khiva, Uzbekistan, January 2018


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such wonderful, precious doors...
I admire the patience of the artists!


----------



## amithum (Jan 11, 2018)

*Teak Wood*



Lazy Stranger said:


> Baku / Azerbaijan; September 2016


I think these doors are manufactured by teak woods. That is why these are sustain for long period.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Khiva, Uzbekistan, January 2018


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice old doors updates :cheers:

BTW, some day you should come and visit Athens, especially the district of Plaka. A lot of old doors there...


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Khiva, Uzbekistan, January 2018


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Khiva, Uzbekistan, January 2018


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice old doors updates :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful and charming impressions, thank you so much for showing! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful collection!
Will this tradition live on? Are there young people in Khiva who learn to make such carved doors?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing and very nice photo updates


----------



## amithum (Jan 11, 2018)

*Wonderful art*



Lazy Stranger said:


> Khiva, Uzbekistan, January 2018


 I think this door is manufactured from teak wood. I like this wonderful art of the door. Its amazing...


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Stunning combination of wood carving and stoneware! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Real gems... :applause:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always; well done :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Khiva, Uzbekistan, January 2018


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Real gems, lazystranger! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Peterburg


----------

